# PHONE CALL FROM MY TWIN SISTER



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

My twin sister called me at work ,and said " after your August sheep hunt in Alaska How many days vaction do you have left," Don't make any plans for it" , we drew our deer tags, and i'm thinking O.K. thats cool but it never takes that long for us to get our bucks Then she said" Oh I almost forgot to tell you I also drew the tag that you did last year",

FISH LAKE EARLY BULL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that still leaves me 2 day of vaction to still burn, out of 4 weeks, what will I do with all that time left.......


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds like you have a fun fall planned.
I can't wait to see the photos of you and your ram.
Good luck.
Broncbuster.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats to your sister. That's a fun unit to hunt on. And good luck on your hunt as well.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey tell your dad , my brother finally drew boulder!.... :mrgreen:


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

huntress said:


> My twin sister called me at work ,and said " after your August sheep hunt in Alaska How many days vaction do you have left," Don't make any plans for it" , we drew our deer tags, and i'm thinking O.K. thats cool but it never takes that long for us to get our bucks Then she said" Oh I almost forgot to tell you I also drew the tag that you did last year",
> 
> FISH LAKE EARLY BULL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that still leaves me 2 day of vaction to still burn, out of 4 weeks, what will I do with all that time left.......


Way to go!!!! I'll try to leave a good one for you after my archery hunt. I'll PM the coordinates after my hunt.


----------

